# Camping Clubs??



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello all, I just got call from Travel Resorts of America. Apparently when we were shopping for our RV at a show last week we registered for something. Well we won $1000 worth of free camping at their resorts.

A.) Anyone have any knowledge of them or know what the "catch" is?

B.) Any suggestions for good clubs or organizations to join? KOA, Good Sam, etc.

Obviously, I know THIS IS THE CLUB to be in.









THanks, Jim


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Don't know about that one.

We do have Good Sam, and KOA. Stayed enough at those kind of CG's to pay for membership fee +.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dealers usually do that. I just put the stuff in the garbage as I don't really care for that type of marketing or camping.

Good Sam is good for discounts at RV parks, after signing up go to their website and you can get your name off the extra junk mail. I've never camped at a KOA and probably never will, some love them... I'm not one of them. I prefer our State and National parks personally as well as boondocking.

As for a club, you're here. I'm two campers away from owning an Outback and I still camp with folks from here


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Y-Guy is right. You don't need that stuff. It's money you don't need to spend. They are companies, corporations that have essentially commercialized camping and are looking to separate you from your cash. Maybe its good for some but it's not for us. We are Good Sam members as well. We use that discount from time to time. My wife and I enjoy sitting down and figuring out where we want to go. Sounds likethis is 1000.00 to stay at exclusive places. No thanks, I'll leave that to the 500,000 class A's

If its right for you give it a shot. But I suggest a couple of years discovering local CG's and finding out what makes you happy as a family.

Eric


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> If its right for you give it a shot. But I suggest a couple of years discovering local CG's and finding out what makes you happy as a family.
> 
> Eric


Good tip !! THats exactly what we decided to do for a few years. Good Luck!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I figured as much and knew there would be people her that knew and have great advice. We are definately not hoity toity campers. Pulling up to the bottom of a mountain somewhere would be fine by us. Looking into good sam and our freinds have KOA, so I will get their tips as well.

Thanks again, Jim


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Never heard of that one.....We belong to Thousand trails and got Outdoor world too ( they bought them up ) we have been to Glenis VA, Williamsburg VA and Orlando so far and loved them all. We plan on hitting up a few more in PA and the Jersey shore this summer. These are NOT for everyone. Since my wife and I work 8 days a month we have lots of time to use it. If you dont use it you waste a LOT of $$$$$. These decisions are not to be taken lightly unless you have a lot of disposable income.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm with the others. Find your camping style and the campgrounds you like. The membership places will often give you a free (or low cost) weekend to evaluate them. We're not membership type of people and if we're going to stay at a resort, the OB stay's home!








Of course that is just us, and the reason there are so many camping options from boondocking to luxury everything!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I agree with others. The memberships aren't good or bad per se, you have to see if you'd really use it. I like to go to new places every year, and we usually like the state park atmosphere better than those resort places, so it's a complete waste for me. I have friends with a 1k Trails membership and they love it, but they're the kind of people that find a place they like and keep going back year after year anyway.

One thing I will say - it's likely every person that put their name in the fishbowl at that RV show "won" the same thing you did. I'd suggest it would be wise to consider what you won to have a value of exactly zero and not let it cloud your judgement.


----------

